# Graco Snugride 35



## ktbird9 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey everyone. I currently have a Graco Snugride that I used with my now 2 yr. old. I was never crazy about the head support for a newborn so I am on the hunt for a new carseat. Just wondering if anyone has tried out the new Graco Snugride 35. I've been having trouble finding out any information about it. We have a BOB stroller and there are only a few infant seats that will work with it. I was also curious about the chemical content of this seat. I checked out Healthystuff.org and they haven't tested it yet. Does anyone know of any other organization that tests such things? Thanks so much!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a SS1 which is a precursor to the 35 and the head support in mine is much better than the old SRs. I really liked it. It was more full body support. This is what I have for comparison. LOVE it by the way! http://www.amazon.com/Graco-Infant-S.../dp/B000XHQTFA


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I also have the Graco safeseat. I don't really like it. It'll be expiring in 2 years so if I have another baby I will definitely be doing something different. Its extremely heavy and bulky so I rarely took it out of the car, and its very difficult to adjust the straps. The only good thing about it is the extended weight/height limits. My 21.6 lb 10 month old still fits in it and will for quite sometime.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Different trim levels have different infant inserts. You can always call Graco if they can send you a different insert for the seat you already have.


----------



## ktbird9 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the 35 and I love it. It has great support for my newborn, plus the base is super easy to install, especially with the seatbelt. The harness adjuster is in the front, too, which is a big plus. The only downside for me is the weight of it. Because of my c-section I can't actually carry it with the baby inside yet.

Mine is the Flint pattern, which I had to order since it's not in stores.


----------



## ktbird9 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Ninetales...it's nice to hear from someone that has it! I think we are going to get it. I also think I will be getting the Flint pattern...how does it look and feel? I've only seen pictures. Is there any noticeable smell that could be off-gassing? Thanks!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a snug ride 35 my parents gifted us the graco travel system and it came with the snug ride 35 stylus in the ben print..
The plus it is a nice seat super easy to install looks great and I think a GREAT buy..
The down right now its too big on my NB she is currently 6days old she was 5lbs 7oz at birth and 18.25inches the graco is just too big for her right now the top slot is too high in just a bit it will likely start fitting and when it does will likely last a long time. but not yet..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1600.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1601.jpg

Till then we purchased the safety first onboard 35 which ran us just around $100 so a great buy it has a 5inch bottom slot though so a much better fit on my little one. I have no regreats in getting the graco though.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1582.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1583.jpg

Deanna


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry so late in replying! The Flint is nice and soft. The infant padding is kind of fuzzy, like velour, very nice. The plastic part is not as crunchy as some I've seen, and I've not noticed any smell at all.


----------

